
The Mach-O Transition: Darling in the Past 5 Years - marten-de-vries
http://blog.darlinghq.org/2017/02/the-mach-o-transition-darling-in-past-5.html
======
marten-de-vries
This post makes me wonder how Wine handles PE vs. EFI executables, and also if
it could use an overlay file system as well for wine prefixes.

